# Victoria's Secret Model makeup



## (:KrIsTy:) (Dec 12, 2007)

I found these pics of what the makeup artist use on the victoria's secret models. Can anyone tell me what products they can see. They are the makeup tales from backstage of the victorias secret show.


----------



## frocher (Dec 12, 2007)

.....


----------



## Girl about town (Dec 12, 2007)

nars lipglosses, chanel mascara, mac powder (maybe beauty powder)


----------



## tiramisu (Dec 12, 2007)

I have nothing new to contribute, but don't you just loooove looking at these types of pictures and trying to figure out all the goodies that are there?!


----------



## sitasati (Dec 12, 2007)

Those little compacts by the "very sexy" in the first picture are Very Sexy eyeshadows ...(i own one lol) and I think I spy a bobbi brown shimmerbrick in pink.


----------



## kittenluvsmac (Dec 12, 2007)

I see MAC #187 Brush, a MAC Pigment, a MAC Loose Powder, as well as Purell hand sanitizer and some type of contact lens solution.


----------



## genuss (Dec 12, 2007)

I think I see a scott barnes blush palette in the far right of the first pic


----------



## nancy_deathbeas (Dec 13, 2007)

i see..BeneFit Dandelion blush *me wants*

*edit* whoops,it has already been mentioned. sorry ladies


----------



## (:KrIsTy:) (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks for the help


----------



## blazeno.8 (Dec 29, 2007)

I find this picture very funny because I used to work at VS and we were always having to push our brand but I guess it shows you where their loyalties lie!


----------



## mollythedolly (Dec 29, 2007)

PURELL HAND SANITIZER I SEE PURELL HAND SANITIZER!
Not that that's a lot of help, hah.
And Q tips...
Not much help, sorry


----------



## Hilly (Dec 29, 2007)

I see a Chanel Quad


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 30, 2007)

i dont think victoria secret makeup is expensive.. Depends on what you buy though.. I buy victoria secret makeup whenever I go there..i usually spend 100 bucks on makeup alone whenever i go in there...

what kind of eye shadow palletts are in hte 2nd pic by the mirror in hte silver compact? can anyone tell me.. they look so pretty, i want one.


----------



## missbliss2 (Nov 22, 2008)

You need to check out a thread just like this one really in the "cosmetic discussion" section of the forums, because I ID'ed alot of products that were used backstage on the models.


----------

